# Manchester Show 1 May 2010



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Any one going to this show next saturday?

Come over and say hi and give me some moral support as My Beautiful blue girl Mona ( Adatesh Kingstand Blue) is going for her third cc and i will be a nervous wreck :lol::lol::lol:

Good luck to all peeps who are showing too and lets hope we all come away happy


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

See you there Alan, nerve wracking day for us too as our little girl is out after her first Grand and I know often judges can WH Grands on youngsters as they feel they are not mature enough (she was 1 a week ago today).


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi there

I wish you all the best then and they award it to her and hopefully Mona wont be far behind in going for grands


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Good luck :thumbup:
I will be at the show with my new baby seal point girl (Diva) she will be 14weeks and a day


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Stil looking good for us to get there, as joe public.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

It's a good venue to attend as it is so close to the Trafford Centre.

I'm going but not got high hopes. Poor judge choice that I forgave for the venue (it's five min drive from my house so I couldn't not go ).


----------



## allysontetik (Apr 27, 2010)

Alansw8 said:


> Any one going to this show next saturday?
> 
> Come over and say hi and give me some moral support as My Beautiful blue girl Mona ( Adatesh Kingstand Blue) is going for her third cc and i will be a nervous wreck :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Good luck to all peeps who are showing too and lets hope we all come away happy


[Could you please tell me where this event is being held, I'm interested in attending with my blue staffy male? :confused1:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Why would you want to attend a cat show with a dog?


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Lol 


My Mona can be like a dog at times, she fetches and carries

Aint taught her how to get me a sherry yet!!!!


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

How far is the show from Manchester train station please?Does any one know what time the public can go in?I am quite a way from Manchester but have just looked at train times and takes about 2 hours.Also does anyone know how much it is to go in?Thanx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

usually 12.30pm onwards and anything from £2-3 entrance fee.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Best way in terms of public transport if you are not in Manc already is probably train to Piccadilly then tram to Stretford & bus to Trafford Centre (you'd buy a ticket on the Metro platform FOR Trafford Centre which covers both tram & bus) & walk under the M60.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Good Luck everyone for tom!
I'll be there with the boys - Stan in the pet section and Ollie my Coonie!:thumbup:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I will be there with my Runt Lol

Good luck to every one tomorrow and letsa hope we all have some good news later in the day


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanx for the replys.I decided it was too far to go and i would prob would have got lost between the train station and show
Hope everyone had a good day?
Let us know how you got on and some pictures please:thumbup:


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I know Alan had a good day...

Come on mate, spill the beans


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Ok lol

Mona is now known as Champion Adatesh Kingstanding Blue 

To say i am delighted with her is an understatement as she is such a lovely girl as i think she is different from a lot of the blue british as she has a nice big round face with a nice cute look about her.

Look forward to seeing you Phil and Pat later today


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations Alan and Mona. Great result!

Sorry I didn't find you but my sister came to the show with my neices so between them and the two boys seemed to be running all over!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats Alan!!


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumbup: well done Alan and of course Mona
Any pictures?


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Jayne

I didnt take any pics but can show pics from her previous show at lancashire where she also won bob


----------



## allysontetik (Apr 27, 2010)

I misunderstood, I thought it was a dog show, until I read it properly on the net. Whoops! :confused1:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done Alan & Mona!

We had a good day, despite our poor little HP not being happy so we will leave him at home now (odd cos he was OK at his last show but he hated every minute of it yesterday) but our little Selkirk girl came home with her first GRAND champion certificate at just 12 1/2 months old!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I dont know what it is about Manchester but i am not keen on it as a venue and they need to get better Air conditioning, other than that Mona has won both her open classes there as a kitten and now as an adult.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

LOL, Alan, there are other things about that show I am not keen on but don't get me started, we will be here all night!


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow Carol so your little girl got her Grand!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Shame about your Josh, could it of been just an off day? Have to say it was rather warm in there and the lights gave me a headache!!! LOL

To be honest it was nice for my sister to come with my neices but hard work trying to be sociable with them, look after the boys and then catch up with the freinds I've made since starting!! Was goosed when I got home!! They were behaved though and had strict instructions about touching etc but they did annoy a lady next to Stan, she said in a round about way that her cat liked quiet!! They were only fussing over Stan and giving him some attention and loves!! I thk it was becasue one of neices said to her " what a lovely cat is it a tabby!!!" to whcih she was told NO she is a bengal and then my neice replied "oh she looks like tabby" LOL My neice meant no harm and doesn't understand the differance in breeds or colours etc and to be honest we were in the HP section so what does it matter!!! Made me laugh though but then they wer promptly told off!! LOL

App will be in the post Tues by the way and I'll be in touch or see you before the show to arrange some goodies!!!:thumbup:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Allison, it was actually Rascal, the B & W mog, Josh never made it, he has a huge piece of fur missing down one side, we and the vets are baffled as to the cause, no scabs or sores, no irritation, just looks like someone took a pair of clippers to him!

Your boys did well, congrats. And don't be too upset about Bengal lady - let's just say she is not the most amenable of exhibitors at the best of times! Oh i wish I had been there when her darling baby was called a tabby ROFL


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Alan shes beautiful and her eyes are such a lovely colour


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Lol Carol

Placing of cats is a good one for me as mona last year was placed between two entire males whilst in season!!!!! and for the time of year organisation of placing of cats should be better.

Also i think its too small a hall, maybe i been spoiled at bingley/stafford.


----------



## Debi (Feb 1, 2009)

my OH and I just came along to a have a look. really enjoyed it, luckily we parked on the road so had no problem getting out! OH really enjoyed looking at all the different breeds of cats, and we chatted to some lovely friendly people. it's so nice when someone takes the time to talk and explain things.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

What a shame I was so tied up all day that i was not at Tiff's pen when she charmed your husband, I could have gone on for ages about the wonderful Selkirk Rex LOL


----------



## Debi (Feb 1, 2009)

he doesn't need any encouragement!!! he has now stated that he gets to choose the next cat!!! i showed him a photo you posted on another forum and he was smitten all over again!!!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

LOL, well they ARE stunning cats and wonderful personalities and just love to play! So are brill cats to have, but do need to be indoor cats as they have no road sense at all and are far too trusting!

Carol


----------

